# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Nje profesori te krishter i pritet dora sepse beri pyetjen e gabuar ndaj islamit.

## daniel00

Indi 6 korrik 2010

Nje profesori te krishter i pritet dora sepse beri pyetjen e gabuar . 






> *
> Kurani : Suretu El Maide
>  33. Dënimi i atyre që luftojnë (kunddërshtojnë) All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij dhe bëjnë shkatërrime në tokë, nuk është vetëm se të mbyten ose të gozhdohen, ose (të gjymtohen), t’u priten duart dhe këmbët e tyre të anëve të kundërta, ose të dëbohen nga vendi. Kjo (masë ndëshkuese) është poshtërim për ta në dynja, dhe në botën tjetër ata do të kenë dënim të madh.*


THODUPUZHA: Te krishteret ne shtetin e Keralas ne jugperendim te Indise jane viktima te sheriatit dhe xhihadit . Dje , 5 islamike i prene doren nje profesori gjuhe ( Malayajam , e folur ne jug te Indise).

Nje profesor gjuhe,  TJ Joseph i College Newman, qe u pushua nga puna sepse kishte drejtuar nje pyetje e quajtur shpifese ndaj islamit , u sulmua nga nje bande prej 5 vetesh ne Muvatupuzha atehere kur ai kthehej nga kisha .
Krimi i tij  - Nje pyetje qe u kishte drejtuar nxenesve  ne nje provim ishte konsideruar fyese nga xhihadistet te cilet nuk i kushtojne vemendje ligjeve te vendit , vendosen te aplikonin denimin e sheriatit ndaj ketij profesori .

Profesori Jozef ishte me familjen e tij kur ai u sulmua dje , atehere kur kthehej nga kisha pas meshes se te dieles .
Paralajmerimet e perseritura te organizatave hinduiste ne Kerala mbi shtimin e xhihadisteve islamike ne kete rajon jane mohuar per shume here me rradhe nga autoritetet lokale qe i mbeshtesin .

http://haindavakeralam.com/HKPage.as...D=11484&SKIN=K

----------


## uvejsa

Tek ne thone: "Kush s'ta ben sa ta ben gjuha jote".

----------


## refet

> Indi 6 korrik 2010
> 
> Nje profesori te krishter i pritet dora sepse beri pyetjen e gabuar . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THODUPUZHA: Te krishteret ne shtetin e Keralas ne jugperendim te Indise jane viktima te sheriatit dhe xhihadit . Dje , 5 islamike i prene doren nje profesori gjuhe ( Malayajam , e folur ne jug te Indise).
> ...


MATEJ 10:34-35   
: mos mendoni se erdha ta sjel paqenmbi toke.nuk erdha ta sjel paqen po SHPATEN.sepse erdha ta ndaj djalin prej te atit ,vajzen prej se emes te rene prej vjehres.

----------


## Renea

Ket veprim e kan kry  te krishteret per 1900 vite , bile prerja e dores ska qen form e denimit por : prerja e kokes , djegia.

Sot nuk ndodh kjo gje , sepse dihet ne cfar gjendje eshte krishterimi , por nese kthehet ne formen e mehershme , a garantoni se sdot ndodhe prap ?

Cka thu ti daniel00 ?

A garanton ti se ky varg biblik sdo te realizohej ne praktik ?

13 Nëse mashkulli bie me mashkull si bihet me femër, të dy bëjnë vepër të urryer: *le të ndëshkohen me vdekje*: gjaku i tyre rëntë mbi ta. 

Ne te njejten menyr u denuan qindra shkenctar nga kisha duke u bazuar nga vargjet Biblike ... dhe un besoj se prap do te denoheshin me vdekje , mjeket qe kryejn abortet , personat qe perdorin kontraceptiv dhe gjith mohuesit e krishterimit.

----------


## Hidalgo

> Tek ne thone: "Kush s'ta ben sa ta ben gjuha jote".


Shume e vertet kjo.

Ne franc u denua me 8 muaj burgim, vetem pse ofendoi Sarkozy-n.

Liria e shprehjes ? S'egziston nese nuk ke per qellim te fyesh muslimanet.

----------


## strange

çja paskan punue, tashti s'ha mút mo.

Dikush në forum e ka firmen: viktimat e gjuhes jane me shume se te shpates.

----------


## blueton

mire bejne te vijne edhe kendej nga f.sh. do kishin goxha pune ,jo vetem prerje duarsh ,por edhe koka do fluturonin, une te parin ne liste e kisha vene GERI TR  ska cfar e meriton shoku  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jarigas

Pupupupuu....edhe nje lajm shkencor, ne doren e gimches, shnderrohet ne material per Humorin fetar.....ahahahahahahahaha..... :ngerdheshje: 
O Gimi....paske humbur fiqirin me duket.......!

----------


## gimche

> Pupupupuu....edhe nje lajm shkencor, ne doren e gimches, shnderrohet ne material per Humorin fetar.....ahahahahahahahaha.....
> O Gimi....paske humbur fiqirin me duket.......!


Jo sinqerisht e solla këtë lajm sa për ta ironizuar temën, çka na intereson neve çka bahet në Indi? a e sjellni lajmin vetëm sa për të na ofenduar? a kështu i kontribojmë bashkimit a?

Një këngë thotë: "Dul Lulija jonë me limona oooooo, kush na ka inati ju **ft Nona ooooo" Ky tekst vlen për çdo njeri që urren shqiptarin e besimit tjeter.
Për Muslimanin që urrenin të Krishterin dhe për Krishterin që urren Muslimanin.
Thjeshtë a mund të ma shpjegoj dikush çka kerkon kjo temë tek Forumi Shqiptar, tek problemet e shqiptarëve etj.
Si ka filluar edhe pak do të sjellim të dhena se sa është nataliteti në Indi e sa mortaliteti pfffff

----------


## Nete

> Jo sinqerisht e solla këtë lajm sa për ta ironizuar temën, çka na intereson neve çka bahet në Indi? a e sjellni lajmin vetëm sa për të na ofenduar? a kështu i kontribojmë bashkimit a?
> 
> Një këngë thotë: "Dul Lulija jonë me limona oooooo, kush na ka inati ju **ft Nona ooooo" Ky tekst vlen për çdo njeri që urren shqiptarin e besimit tjeter.
> Për Muslimanin që urrenin të Krishterin dhe për Krishterin që urren Muslimanin.
> Thjeshtë a mund të ma shpjegoj dikush çka kerkon kjo temë tek Forumi Shqiptar, tek problemet e shqiptarëve etj.
> Si ka filluar edhe pak do të sjellim të dhena se sa është nataliteti në Indi e sa mortaliteti pfffff


Pikrisht keshtu,krejt qka ndodhe ne indi,e arabi e sjellin ketu e perfshijn te gjithe,fyejn......pis milet ishin kan :perqeshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Pikrisht keshtu,krejt qka ndodhe ne indi,e arabi e sjellin ketu e perfshijn te gjithe,fyejn......pis milet ishin kan


Po de si Renea,xnjeri,ximi,disa e te tjere qe sjellin po te njejtat lajme qe ndodhin diku jasht dhe se jane tema per gomarllëk pse edhe dikush tjeter te mos sjellë.

----------


## daniel00

Kjo nuk eshte budallek , ky eshte nje shembull i bazuar ne Kuran , a nuk i shihni vargjet me te zeza qe xhihadistet i kane zbatuar pike me pike tek ky profesor ?

Nuk e kam sjelle per kuriozitet temen , por ja konsekuencat qe sjell fjala e lire ne islam . Se u hap teme me pyetje qe kane bere te krishteret dhe plot 22 pyetje te rreme , kurse nje pyetje e vetme ne realitet solli viktimen dhe rrethanat tregojne keto pasoja . 

Eshte çeshtje teologjike e bazuar me vepra dhe vargje kurani por asnje hipokrit fetar ketu nuk i ka permendur , perveç Uvejses perseri te cilen e pershendes per sinqeritetin .

----------


## Nete

> Po de si Renea,xnjeri,ximi,disa e te tjere qe sjellin po te njejtat lajme qe ndodhin diku jasht dhe se jane tema per gomarllëk pse edhe dikush tjeter te mos sjellë.


More ter diten rrin para pc..cila pale po gjen diqka me ofenduese me e postu ketu :arushi:

----------


## daniel00

> More ter diten rrin para pc..cila pale po gjen diqka me ofenduese me e postu ketu


Nete po te kisha ate qellim siç thua 20 tema i hapja brenda dites me fakte makabre nga islami , por nuk kam pasur kete qellim , kam sjelle ndonje fakt vetem kur eshte shpifur nga islamiket per besimin tek Zoti ne krishterim .

----------


## USA NR1

> Tek ne thone: "Kush s'ta ben sa ta ben gjuha jote".


me te vertete kam Rrespekt ndaj ty Uvejsa.
kam pyetje pse se kane lane me denu Zoti kete rast por e denuan Njerezit ?!
dhe tjetra pyteje ne lidhje me kete rast ose  kete teme:a do ta denoje edhe njehere Zoti atje larte?!

(Pershendetje dhe te uroj cdo te mira ne jete)

----------


## USA NR1

> Nete po te kisha ate qellim siç thua 20 tema i hapja brenda dites me fakte makabre nga islami , por nuk kam pasur kete qellim , kam sjelle ndonje fakt vetem kur eshte shpifur nga islamiket besimi tek Zoti ne krishterim .


Daniel Pershendetje:secila feje eshte e mire neqoftese e Rrespektojme si feja jote si e imja thote :majmun duke kercyer: os vjedh,mos urrej,Rrespekto te tjeret,mod dhuno,mos rreje,mos tradhto,behuni te moralshem,po shtohet pyetja se kush i permban keto.
*me Rrespekt Daniel*

----------


## Nete

> Nete po te kisha ate qellim siç thua 20 tema i hapja brenda dites me fakte makabre nga islami , por nuk kam pasur kete qellim , kam sjelle ndonje fakt vetem kur eshte shpifur nga islamiket per besimin tek Zoti ne krishterim .


Poa,,ateher duhet te sjellesh fakte makabre edhe nga krishteret danielo.

kam tha mos me hy neper tema fetare me po ja.......... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## daniel00

> Daniel Pershendetje:secila feje eshte e mire neqoftese e Rrespektojme si feja jote si e imja thoteos vjedh,mos urrej,Rrespekto te tjeret,mod dhuno,mos rreje,mos tradhto,behuni te moralshem,po shtohet pyetja se kush i permban keto.
> *me Rrespekt Daniel*


Po te kishte staf qe do te donin harmonine mes shqiptareve ketu nuk do kishte pasur as tema ofenduese e as tema te tjera si reagim , qe gjithsesi une i sjell te dokumentuara dhe jo me ofendime . Por nese do te kishte staf as antaret qe rikthehen tashme per te dhjeten here nuk do mundnin as te postonin nje postim e jo me tema qe te vazhdonin propaganden e urrejtjes se talebanit . 

Disa , hidalgo , blueton jane te perjashtuar me dhjetra here po hipokrizia eshte qe lejohen gjithmone te riperterihen si neperkat te sillen neper forume e neper tema . 

Rrespekte USA NR1 !

----------


## drague

> me te vertete kam Rrespekt ndaj ty Uvejsa.
> kam pyetje pse se kane lane me denu Zoti kete rast por e denuan Njerezit ?!
> dhe tjetra pyteje ne lidhje me kete rast ose  kete teme:a do ta denoje edhe njehere Zoti atje larte?!
> 
> (Pershendetje dhe te uroj cdo te mira ne jete)


pse i flet llogjika asaj??

edhe breshka ka me shume tru. :Lulja3:

----------


## uvejsa

> me te vertete kam Rrespekt ndaj ty Uvejsa.
> kam pyetje pse se kane lane me denu Zoti kete rast por e denuan Njerezit ?!
> dhe tjetra pyteje ne lidhje me kete rast ose  kete teme:a do ta denoje edhe njehere Zoti atje larte?!
> 
> (Pershendetje dhe te uroj cdo te mira ne jete)


Flm per respektin  :buzeqeshje: 

Ne Islam ekziston Sheriati, per zbatimin e se cilit jemi te obliguar nga Zoti. Ne e zbatojme ne kete bote denimin ndaj kujdo qe then ligjet e nje shteti qe udhehiqet me Sheriat, ndersa se cfare do beje Zoti me ta, eshte ceshtje qe i perket vetem Atij.

Pershendetje!

----------

